# SIII weather widget for nexus?



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

I know there was a data dump of the sIII you can install to get all the tones etc. Is the weather widget included? If not is it available yet?


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Check out this thread at XDA. It flashes a whole bunch of media and stuff from the S3, including the launcher and weather widget. You'll need to head to the last few pages to find a fix for the widget though. It's worth it (and it's really easy), because even though the widget will work, it'll FC if you tap on it.


----------



## brethauer04 (Jan 21, 2012)

I only wanted a few apps, so I flashed the addon mentioned above, backed up the apps I wanted through Titanium Backup, removed the addon and restored the backups. Everything seems to be working fine. I couldn't find all the separate apks for the ones I wanted except S Voice, so that's why I did it like that. I was surprised it worked.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

You could have just opened up the zip with 7zip and taken out the ones you didn't want. It would have been faster that way. At least you got it though. Just a thought for next time. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brethauer04 (Jan 21, 2012)

Damn, That would've been way quicker. What the hell am I thinking. I sat here all that time too, haha. Oh well, it's been a long day.


----------



## smalltownbird (Sep 9, 2011)

I installed the add on but the widget looks different on the touch wiz launcher then it does on nova. Any idea why? It looks really good on touch wiz but kind of crappy on nova...

Preston


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

smalltownbird said:


> I installed the add on but the widget looks different on the touch wiz launcher then it does on nova. Any idea why? It looks really good on touch wiz but kind of crappy on nova...
> 
> Preston


I think it may be built for the TW launcher. The add-on includes some nice Accuweather widgets too, so maybe that was what you applied in Nova. I use the TW launcher from the add-on, so I can't be 100% sure.


----------



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks cool. Wish I didn't have to root to get it though









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

I tried extracting just the apk files and installing only the accuweather widgets with no luck. It will not install that way


----------

